# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Nagły zanik erekcji

## janbezziemi

Dzień dobry,

Mam 27 lat. Nie mam i nigdy nie miałem partnera/partnerki. Jestem chłopem, który podoba się kobietom z wyglądu, jak i z charakteru. Do tej pory nie uprawiałem seksu, ale wynikało to raczej z moich przekonań, bo okazji nie brakowało...

Wiadomo, trzeba było sobie jakoś radzić, więc sam załatwiałem tą sprawę i nigdy nie było najmniejszego problemu. Aż do zeszłego tygodnia...

Nagły zanik erekcji i słaby wzwód. Nie ma pełnego "wyprostu: i szybko więdnie po wytrysku.

Kilka spraw dla jasności:

-jestem bardzo wysportowanym mężczyzną (trenuję konkurencję lekkoatletyczną) 
-nie biorę sterydów (tylko kreatynę już kilka lat z przerwami - dozwolona i dopuszczalna)
-cholesterol ok 195 (górna granica 200 - zawsze byłem bliski tego i nic się nie działo)
-nic nie zmieniłem w ostatnim czasie
-miałem sytuacje stresujące, ale bardzo, bardzo daleko im do tych najgorszych dla mnie. Wtedy nie było problemu 

Proszę o pomoc w tej sprawie. Postanowiłem, że już czas zacząć myśleć o dziewczynie. Było wiele możliwości, ale musiałem sam w sobie do tego dojść. I właśnie teraz taki numer. 

Dodam, że sytuacja powtórzyła się 3 razy w ciągu tygodnia

Będę wdzięczny za wszelką pomoc.

pozdrawiam

----------


## janbezziemi

Widzę, że zostałem olany, więc sam odpowiem na mój post, bo sprawę udało się rozwiązać.

Prawdą jest, że nawet niewielkie problemy z potencją, chwilowa niemoc może nakręcić spiralę złego myślenia, dołowania siebie samego, co łatwo może doprowadzić do prawdziwego problemu, siedzącego głęboko w głowie, którego nie da się niestety szybko i łatwo wykorzenić.

Oczywiście, ta sprawa denerwowała mnie i zawstydzała, ale postanowiłem, że na początku sam z tym powalczę. Przede wszystkim nie dopuszczałem do siebie myśli, że coś jest nie tak. Po prostu wziąłem to za chwilową słabość. Wiedziałem, że wszystko ze mną jest OK, a to mnie podbudowywało. Kupiłem sobie witaminy +żeńszeń (tabletki musujące). Postanowiłem także kilka dni się nie przemęczać i starać się nie myśleć o seksie, a przede wszystkim o problemie (choć ciężko było).

Po 4 dniach mnie jakoś naszło i okazało się, że wszystko wróciło do normalności. Była to pewna ulga, nie ukrywam.

Wniosek jest prosty. Przede wszystkim nie można dać skołować się swoim własnym myślom i starać się spokojnie podejść do tematu. Dopiero gdy nie uda się rozwiązać problemu własnymi siłami, proponuję zwrócić się do lekarza.

pozdrawiam

----------


## jowitek

czasem wszystko leży w psychice  :Smile:  ale niekiedy problemem moze okazać sie nadmiar stresu czy zła dieta wtedy trzeba pomyśleć o zmianie stylu życia lub choćby np o suplemencie diety bo na takie problemy to jest skuteczny srodek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja od jakiegoś czasu na pobudzenie mojej potencji biore suplementy diety long men ze sklepu w zaufaniu.pl.  Bardzo dobry suplement o dużej mocy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Potwierdzam działnie Long Men. Stosuję tą tabletkę juz jakiś czas i bardzo mi pomaga podczas okresowego zaniku wzwodu wywołanym na przykład stresem. U mnie jest tak że stres odbija mi się na męskości.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupiłem Long Mena i czekam na przesyłkę...zobaczymy jak na mnie zadziała.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Teraz na rynku pojawił się suplement, który działa już w 4 minuty !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Tabletka MAXXES jest jedyna w swoim rodzaju.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupiłem, zażyłem i jestem pełen entuzjazmu z działania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do mnie własnie dziś dziś przyszedł ten maxxes. Czekam do weekendu aż moja dziewucha przyjadzie to wykorzystam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli ten maxxes jest ze sklepu w zaufaniu.pl to git.... oni sprzedają tylko sprawdzone tabletki takie jak white horse.

----------

